# yard work



## just-a-man

Will do any kind of yard work. Lawn mowing, weed eating, pressure washing, gutter/roof cleaning and garden work. I work for cheap and will get the job done


----------



## pcola4

I could use a guy like that. I'll pm you.


----------



## just-a-man

Bump


----------



## just-a-man

Bump


----------



## just-a-man

Bump going on a bow hunt to Illinois next year. Help a brother make some extra hunting money


----------



## just-a-man

Bump!! Willing to do just about anything. Fair prices


----------



## chaps

just-a-man said:


> Bump!! Willing to do just about anything. Fair prices


I live in milton. Where are you located?


----------



## just-a-man

I live in Milton as well. Call or text 850-572-3232. Would be better if you texted me till after 5 today


----------



## bobinbusan

Do any tree removal? :whistling:


----------



## just-a-man

How big is the tree and is it near structure?


----------



## sureicanfish

do you have a mower that will SUCK up leaves and trailer to carry a TON of them off?


----------



## just-a-man

Yessir I have a bag for my mower and a trailer! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish

nice guy, helped me out big time with my oak leaves:thumbsup:


----------



## Spoolin Up

Text me when u can 8507365478, my wife has a honey do list you can hammer on fer me

big daddy's diesel service


----------



## just-a-man

Text sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom

*A huge shout for Just-a-man, Caleb.

He worked his butt off today at my house, and only took a fifteen minute lunch break. 
(That was his call, not mine)

If you need some work done around the house/ yard, you need to get get in touch and get in-line for this man, who ain't "just-a-man", but "The Man" today!!!

Thanks for all your help Caleb, the yard is now ready for spring !!!!!

BT*


----------



## BananaTom

*Here is the product he produced today, mostly harvested from the back yard, on the biz end of a chain saw.*


----------



## Spoolin Up

Nice... Caleb is a honest young man for sure


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Bigdaddy's said:


> Nice... Caleb is a honest young man for sure



We had Caleb and his friend out to pressure wash the house, garage, side walks and apron and to cut away mother natures onslaught on about 1800' of fence line. These two young gents did a fine job on all the work. The most impressive work was along the fence, this was tough stuff and it would have taken me six months of week ends, they got it done in a couple of days. Every time I went down and checked on em they were polite, upbeat and ready for more. Caleb even called us after the last visit to ensure we were happy with the work. Impressive results, fairly priced. I know who I'm going to call the next time we need a hand. :thumbsup:


----------



## WhyMe

Do you barter work for a running boat?...
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

WhyMe said:


> Do you barter work for a running boat?...
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo



Shoot, if he doesn't I might lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## just-a-man

Definitely not opposed. Sent me a text or call me tomorrow. 850-572-3232 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoolin Up

Thanks bud. Looks good

Sent from my LG-VS410PP using Tapatalk 2


----------



## just-a-man

Thanks mr. Roy let me know if you need anything else. 
Caleb 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhyMe

Sorry for the delay...what I have is...I need somebody to prep my yard for sod then buy sod and put down sod for my yard...for a 1994 SeaPro DC 150 Mercury outboard...if not ill sell my boat then do it another way.....anyways. Good day.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## just-a-man

Pm sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pcola4

bump for a guy that does a great job


----------

